# Dizzy / Lightheaded during or after miscarriage?



## boxerfan

I was reading other people's experiences here, but most didnt talk about getting dizzy or lightheaded after their miscarriage. is it normal?

Here is what happened to me:
I found out on Week #12 that the baby had no heart beat and the size was only 8 weeks 5 days. I was then told to wait roughly 2 more weeks to see if it would come out by itself. I was told to exercise. The whole 2 weeks while I was waiting for my miscarriage, I was feeling fine and strong - playing tennis, jogging, swimming, etc. I only had very light brown spotting, on and off for 1.5 to 2 weeks.

Then it started:
Sunday afternoon: menstrual-like cramps
Sunday evening: blood came out (just like a period, nothing too bad)

Monday morning 4AM: Bad cramps! more than period-type cramps, and I took an advil. after an hour, it subsided. I had blood, but it was like a heavy period. Nothing intense or dripping down my leg or anything like that.

By Monday 10am onwards, i was fine..i was walking around doing errands, going to the bank, etc. I had a pad on, though. Just abdominal pains, nothing major.

Monday 8PM to 11PM: I was in bed, watching TV and had some cramps. I took an advil at 11PM.

Tuesday 1AM: i had really bad cramps so i couldnt sleep. i woke up and took an advil. Then i realized my pad was full... so when I was in the toilet changing... i realized the pain wasnt subsiding and that i kept bleeding. I couldnt get up because everytime I tried to get up - it would gush blood. Clumpy blood with clots and blobs. Nothing big or solid, though. The pain hurt...but it wasnt as bad as I had anticipated - i was still texting my Mom the whole time from the toilet. It was like stubbing your toe but the pain lasts for 2 hours instead of 2 minutes. I was expecting something worse - a pain so bad i would almost feel like passing out. Good thing it wasnt, and as usual, i was freaking myself out. I never had a baby before so I dont know what labor feels like, but i'm sure its a lot worse than this.

Anyway, "IT" finally plopped out, because as soon as it did, the pain wasnt as bad anymore..then it gradually got less and less pain! i heard two plops in two minutes... then more warm blood with some stringly clotty things. I was able to put a new pad, it was already 230AM by this time...and i fell asleep.

When i woke up at 8AM, i was woozy/dizzy/light headed... and flushed out more blood into the toilet, but only very little compared to the 2AM session. It looked more like "leftover" blood. I went to the doctor at noon, and she said ultrasound showed almost ALL has been passed out, and theres only a little stuff left. I am taking a pill called methergine to make my uterus contract and pass out the rest of the remaining "pregnancy related material" in my uterus, for the next 4 days.

The thing is - I feel light headed. is this normal? I mean, i know i lost a lot of blood, but im taking an iron supplement, starting tuesday morning. I also eat lots of meat.

I dont even feel like jogging or playing tennis right now, but just on Saturday and Sunday I was playing for 2 hours. Is this a normal side effect of having a miscarriage? I felt light headed before taking the methergine pill, so i know its not related to the methergine, but to the miscarriage or bleeding/plopping that i did at 1AM on tuesday.

Am I technically still having a miscarriage, since the sac and embryo is gone? Or am I already in the "after miscarriage" stage?

Thanksssssssss







:







:







:







:


----------



## cappuccinosmom

You've lost a lot of blood, wooziness and dizziness is a pretty normal reaction to that. Your body will need some time to recover, so take it easy, keep up the meat and iron, and spend a lot of time lying down if you can.


----------



## 4evermom

Yes, that sounds normal. I almost blacked out when I stood up during one miscarriage. I'd think you'd want to take it easy for at least a couple weeks. Make sure you are drinking enough water, too.


----------



## MeepyCat

I didn't feel dizzy, but I bled over the course of *days*, not hours. Even assuming that you're getting enough iron, you did just lose a bunch of it, and it will take your body some time to replenish. And the pressure in your circulatory system just changed, so it's no surprise that you feel dizzy. Nor is it any surprise that you don't feel like jogging or playing tennis right now. Your body needs rest to replenish the blood supply.

I can't tell you what you're "technically" doing right now. A doctor could, I'm not one. Emotionally, though, your label is the one that matters. Some women would feel that they were "done" miscarrying at this point. Others would feel that they were still miscarrying. People who try to label your experience and tell you what to feel about it are obnoxious.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Authentic_Mother

I believe I did a for a bit.


----------



## boxerfan

Thanks for the comments... ive been taking it easy by doing nothing but lounging around my house all day today. hopefully tomorrow i will be more stable


----------



## 2sweetboysmom

I was pretty woosy after my miscarriages too. I think it is a normal response to the sudden change in hormones and blood loss.
Just a thought, you may consider adding vit C to your regamin to help your body absorbe and utilize the iron suppliment more effectively.


----------



## calmom

yes, i was very dizzy and lightheaded. especially right after passing the baby.


----------



## Emerging butterfly

Blood loss has the typical response of being dizzy and lightheaded...it is a normal response. Keep taking your iron, with vit c, and REST. So sorry for your loss...really.


----------

